# UK downgrade



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Now why this didnt happen earlier is anyones guess, and I sure dont trust the ratings agencies, but I think this is worth noting.
 The UK's bond rating has finally been downgraded by Moodys.



> The key interrelated drivers of today's action are:
> 
> *1. The continuing weakness in the UK's medium-term growth outlook, with a period of sluggish growth which Moody's now expects will extend into the second half of the decade;*
> 
> ...


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep saw it today...


----------

